# Urine temperature affect an HPT?



## LeggoMyMeggo

Does urine temperature affect the result of an HPT? 
I am late for my period and I this morning I didn't have an HPT so I decided to pee in a cup then refrigerate it like I had read about before. So I went to the store and got a test and then I waited to my pee to get back to room temperature, only I got impatient and decided to do the test while my pee was still pretty cold! I got a negative result. 
So for not only myself, but for other women wondering, does temperature of urine affects the test?


----------



## bexxc

i had no idea, so i googled it.

Q: If the test is used before the samples and tests reach room temperature, is the result reliable?

A: No. The test and the sample must be at room temperature (15-30&#65533; C) before the test is performed.

maybe try again tomorrow now that you have tests.


----------



## HopefulKirsty

I have been thinking the same thing as I just dip my test in the pee as soon as I have peed! I guess I'm going to need to leave it a while from now on. Thanks for putting this out there.


----------



## bexxc

kirsty,
i think it's okay if it's body-temp warm. just not okay if it's too cold.


----------



## LeggoMyMeggo

Thanks for the input! There is very little info out there that talks about how or why the temperature affects an HPT. However, it specifically says to wait until the urine is room temperature if you refrigerate it. And then like mentioned on here, what does that mean for fresh warm urine? Haha. Is too hot bad too? Well I will test again in the morning! Still no signs of my period. I would be blown away if this was our month finally! We have been trying for over 2 years and were just told we only have a 2% chance of naturally conceiving. We are Christians and believe that all things are possible through Christ. Christ has already healed me of 2 diseases! For 12 yearsI have been free from Panic disorder and for 2 years my hyperthyroidism has not returned...and that was after going off of my medication against my doctors orders and being told I could get a heart attack or thyroid storm if I wasn't on medication. They also basically told me I would always have this disorder and had to maintain it with the 6 pills a day they had me in. Well God conquered those things through my faith in Him and I believe He will bless us with a child!


----------



## Bradpittswife

Fingers and toes crossed for you xx


----------



## LeggoMyMeggo

I am trying to update all my post even the really old ones. I realizes how much I hate runnng across a thread were the person never mentioned how things turned out. So I am making sure I dont do that to people. I didn't turn up pregnant...I am going on almost 3 years of ttcing. Still don't know if urine temp. really effects an hpt result


----------

